
Arch Linux Mirror Loli.forsale Removed After Name Complaint - Famicoman
https://lists.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-mirrors/2017-July/000684.html
======
jchw
Personally I could care less. It's a gag that I'm sure some people do find
amusing.

But their response is what gets me. Boo hoo, free speech is dead because you
don't want ostencibly-pedophilic jokes associated with your software.

I say if you're committed to an off-color joke or gag, this is a terrible
attempt to save face. Just apologize with authenticity and go more subtle.
Don't turn it into another *gate or whatever the hell.

Of course, I'm only indifferent because nobody got hurt. A similar but
genuinely terrible situation would be the Python Pantyshot debacle...

~~~
msimpson
> I say if you're committed to an off-color joke or gag, this is a terrible
> attempt to save face. Just apologize with authenticity and go more subtle.
> Don't turn it into another *gate or whatever the hell.

Exactly, and this is so obviously a troll.

Look at the original feature request to even add the mirror:

[https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/51870](https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/51870)

You can see Pritz's hesitation at using "cuntflaps.me" as a mirror and his
request to use a different name.

To which Alucard suggests "loli.forsale", instead.

So excuse the Arch maintainers for not allowing you to politicize their
distribution, thereby polarizing their user base...

~~~
fakerobotgamer
alucard.... is dracula spelled backwards..............

------
Famicoman
Via detectives at reddit,

Here is the original complaint,
[https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=227998](https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=227998)

And here is the admin's original request to use a mirror with the name
mirror.cuntflaps.me where the loli.forsale mirror was ultimately accepted,
[https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/51870](https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/51870)

------
RaleyField
The email of the author comes from a domain where one can find this gem on one
of subpages:

"Unless its some illegal faggot shit, I will always store your loli pics,
anon."[1]

I don't appreciate people putting their personalities (whether I generally
appreciate their personality or not) into software. The project you are
creating is, or should be, an intellectual endeavor and it serves no technical
purpose to push your personality onto users. What's more, it lessens your
credibility - if you don't understand not to put your personality into your
project then I question what bigger mistakes you are making as well. It's the
same reason I wouldn't trust savings to a banker wearing a clown costume, it's
not about me hating clowns, they can be a clown in private all they want, just
don't make a clown out of your own software.

[1][https://safe.moe/faq](https://safe.moe/faq)

~~~
loa_in_
It serves a purpose if it's to cater to a user who appreciates that.

You could argue that software displaying "Good Morning, <name>!" every first
run of the day serves no technical purpose, and judging by the tone of your
comment, it makes that software inferior and the developer who decided to
include this feature - to be of ill mind and immature.

I like to say that seriousness, like fear, will make us do and say stupid
things if we let it take over us.

~~~
RaleyField
For one thing you are using exclamation point. However your example isn't
really pushing personality onto users, some polite playfulness can be welcome.
An example of what I had in mind that isn't in itself of poor taste but would
still be unwelcome at least to me would be if somebody was pushing their metal
subculture into their spreadsheet software for no apparent reason.

------
JadeNB
Is this anything but a fit of pique on the part of the maintainer of the
mirror? It seems that the maintainer is mainly saying "because I have done
many good things, no-one is allowed to complain about anything I do." It
seemed that the notification was polite and professional, and made very clear
that it involved no personal judgement, only a response to user demand. (The
free-speech issue seems to be a red herring; no-one is, as far as I can tell,
denying his right to name his mirror as he pleases. As the saying goes, "free
speech is the right to say whatever you please, but not the right to have
anyone listen.")

~~~
zimpenfish
To be honest, if I was the Arch people, I'd boot him from the project just for
the ridiculous self-preening nature of that email. And also for calling
himself "Alucard".

(This is why I'm not in charge of things, mind.)

~~~
microcolonel
You'd be making a huge mistake, and if I were at a higher station than you
when you did that, I would be very close to booting _you_ if could be argued
as a net good or neutral to do so.

~~~
zimpenfish
Why would I be making a huge mistake? They are clearly incapable of behaving
professionally and, since the whole thrust of that thread is "Arch wants to
behave professionally", booting them would align with that perfectly.

~~~
microcolonel
Maybe the laid-back, results oriented nature of Arch Linux is what got it
here. The IRC and mailing list are openly hostile to people who do not read
the manual, and yet it has consistently been _the best goddamn Linux distro on
the planet earth_ for the solid five years I've used it. It is on the backs of
people like this that Arch Linux was built, and if that laissez faire
atmosphere deteriorates, I suspect the productivity will deteriorate with it.

~~~
jrimbault
(I am a full time arch user and occasionally read some of the mailing lists)

I don't see how the RTFM mentality and what you call "laid back" mentality are
compatible.

Imo, Arch is one of the more severe/strict distros and communities.

Guess it's all perception.

~~~
microcolonel
I know what you're getting at, and that's fair from one perspective.

To people who are socially sensitive it can be very stressful to work with
these folks. When I say laid-back I figure I mean that it is more
tolerant/friendly to autistic behaviour. The low standard for social skills
brings in a lot of people who do productive work, at the expense of the
perception of people who don't work well with autistic types. More men and
boys are autistic (or close to it) than women and girls, so you'll see an even
bigger split here than usual.

Basically, this domain name is typical autistic weeaboo trash (in keeping with
the weeaboo handle). It's obviously not a literal endorsement of child
trafficking; probably a morsel of dark humour which is more offensive than
humorous if you're sensitive; or perhaps it's a tool for his work at NCMEC.

Emotional sensitivity is effectively a cancer to these communities, because a
large portion of the members are incapable of it. If it takes hold in the Arch
Linux community, it could collapse almost entirely.

HN has a lot of sensitive/agreeable people, so (understandable) outrage in
this thread has cost me ~50 karma. It's a matter of personality, whether you
see this as a sign of a healthy community, or possibly the end of an era.

Seems like this guy has a history of being a grade too abrasive for different
communities. I understand why he sounds so upset in his response here.

~~~
steanne
side note: autism may not be quite so imbalanced by gender. it's diagnosed in
males more often, but the diagnostic criteria were established by observing
males and autism presents differently in females. there are suspected to be a
lot of undiagnosed ones.

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/autism-it-s-
diffe...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/autism-it-s-different-in-
girls/)

~~~
microcolonel
These could be two ways to say the same thing. The relevant aspect of it is
the one which is simply diagnosed, and thus noticeable. If it is not apparent,
it is not relevant in this case.

------
scandox
> like working for the National Center for Missing & Exploited Children

Am I right in saying that this guy works for the National Center for Missing &
Exploited Children (presumably in Portugal)? Because for some reason it seems
particularly weird to me that someone in that organisation would find that
domain name amusing. Maybe it is some kind of professional gallows humour?

~~~
mmjaa
Maybe he sets up and operates honeypots. Alas, what is in the domain but
words, and what is in a word but that which we pour in?

------
jakobegger
some people who contribute to open source projects are really nice and
considerate people, and some are dicks. When someone makes significant
contributions, people tolerate a bit of dickish behavior and shrug it of as
the behavior of a slightly eccentric genius. But for everyone else, people
won’t put up with your shit. If you want people to accept your contributions,
be nice, and don’t be a dick.

~~~
DanBC
> When someone makes significant contributions, people tolerate a bit of
> dickish behavior

Sometimes known as "vested contributor". This is a problem people need to be
aware of. It's probably a bad idea to tolerate poor behaviour.

[http://meatballwiki.org/wiki/VestedContributor](http://meatballwiki.org/wiki/VestedContributor)

~~~
cholantesh
Or a 'high performer'.

------
ddavis
What is offensive about the domain name? Just curious.

~~~
kw71
"loli" is a 4chanism for a sexual target who is underage

~~~
konart
It has nothing to do with 4chan though

~~~
kw71
My fault, 15+ years or so ago some kids who were interested in /b/ explained
it to me, and this was a while before it was widely understood.

------
sigi45
Good decision.

------
wvh
I can't make up my mind how much this is freedom of speech (and offend, which
is never a reason for censorship in my book) and how much this is just being
annoying.

~~~
JadeNB
> how much this is freedom of speech

I argued in another thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846562)),
but hope you won't mind my repeating here, the (tried but true) trope that
free speech guarantees only the right to _say_ what you want, not to have
anyone _listen_. Not disseminating someone else's speech is not the same thing
as suppressing it.

------
konart
Another CoralineAda?

